# USC Summer Film Program 2020 - Film and Digital Cinematography course selection



## L Kirkpatrick (Jan 2, 2020)

Decisions roll out week of January 6 for those who have applied to the summer program.  Rolling admissions for those who have interest in applying.  Any feedback on the summer programs?  Much appreciated.


----------



## L Kirkpatrick (Jan 8, 2020)

Accepted


----------



## jamiller11 (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm curious if you ended up attending the program?  Were you in high school at the time?  My son is thinking of applying, but it states that they only accept 25% high schoolers.


----------

